# Works of John Brown of Haddington



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2008)

The following is a list of all the works (to my knowledge) by John Brown of Haddington, including links to online and/or hardcopy editions where I could find them. 

_The Self-Interpreting Bible_
_A Dictionary of the Bible_
_Brown's Dictionary of Bible Characters_
_A Brief Concordance to the Holy Scriptures_
_Notes on the Psalms of David in Metre_
_Sacred Tropology; or, A Brief View of the Figures and Explication of the Metaphors contained in Scripture_
_An Evangelical and Practical View of the Types and Figures of the Old Testament Dispensation_
_A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_ (now titled _John Brown's Systematic Theology_)
_A General History of the Christian Church, from the Birth of our Saviour to the Present Time_
_A Compendious History of the British Churches in Scotland, England, Ireland, and America_ and _An Historical Account of the Rise and Progress of the Secession_ (combined into 2 volumes -- Vol.1 and Vol. 2)
_The Christian, the Student, and Pastor, exemplified in the Lives of Nine Eminent Ministers in Scotland, England, and America_
_Practical Piety exemplified in the Lives of Thirteen Eminent Christians, and Illustrated in Cases of Conscience_
_The Young Christian; or, The Pleasantness of Early Piety_
_An Essay towards an easy, plain, practical, and extensive Explication of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism_ (republished as _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_)
_Two Short Catechisms, mutually connected_ 
_The Christian Journal; or, Common Incidents Spiritual Instructors_
_Religious Steadfastness recommended_
_The Fearful Shame and Contempt of those Professed Christians who neglect to raise up Spiritual Children to Christ_
_The Necessity and Advantage of Earnest Prayer for the Lord's special direction in the choice of Pastors_
_Devout Breathings_
_The Awakening Call: Four Solemn Addresses, to Sinners, to Children, to Young Men and Women, and to Aged Persons_
_A Brief Dissertation concerning the Righteousness of Christ_
_Letters on the Constitution, Government, and Discipline of the Christian Church_
_The Re-exhibition of the Testimony Vindicated in opposition to the unfair account given of it by the Rev. Adam Gib_
_The Oracles of Christ and the Abominations of Antichrist Compared; or, A Brief View of the Errors, Impieties and Inhumanities of Popery_
_The Absurdity and Perfidy of all Authoritative Toleration of Gross Heresy, Blasphemy, Idolatry, and Popery in Britain, in Two Letters to a Friend_ (reprinted here)
_The Most Remarkable Passages in the Life and Spiritual experiences of Elizabeth Wast, a Young Woman, sometime Matron of the Trades Hospital, Edinburgh_
_Thoughts on the Travelling of the Mail on the Lord's Day_
_Apology for the more frequent Administration of the Lord's Supper_
_Select Remains_
_Posthumous Works_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

Good; I hope to order the one on toleration. I managed to read get a copy in a library in Belfast recently, but it will be great to have my own.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 21, 2008)

What a sad state that so little of his works have been published. He had such an interesting life and was such a driven man.

This is begging for attention in publishing.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> What a sad state that so little of his works have been published. He had such an interesting life and was such a driven man.
> 
> This is begging for attention in publishing.





Would it be possible for the likes of myself to take some of his old works, type them up, and reprint them through Lulu? Does anyone know much about this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2008)

I found that Kessinger Publishing has reprinted one of John Brown's catechisms for young children (known as "Little Brown") and it is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2008)

Amazon.com: A Compendious History Of The British Churches In England, Scotland, Ireland And America V2: John Brown, Thomas Brown: Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2008)

_A Brief Dissertation concerning the Righteousness of Christ_ may be found online here:

The Posthumous Works of the Late Rev ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 23, 2008)

I found something interesting, and also somewhat confusing. I was reading a review on John Brown's "Systematic Theology" by Tony Reinke on Monergism.com - which was posted just a year ago. Review: The Systematic Theology of John Brown of Haddington (Monergism)
At the end, he advertises the sale of the book -- "$25.99 from Monergism Books". 
Well, Monergism doesn't list it, RHB doesn't list it, and to my knowledge no one lists it. How can this be after just one year the book is completely out of print? How many books does a publisher print at each edition? 10? 100? No wonder so many of these books are out of print... 

Well, I have too many books to actually worry about this anyway. 
Just thought I'd express some of my thoughts...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I found something interesting, and also somewhat confusing. I was reading a review on John Brown's \"Systematic Theology\" by Tony Reinke on Monergism.com - which was posted just a year ago. Review: The Systematic Theology of John Brown of Haddington (Monergism)
> At the end, he advertises the sale of the book -- \"$25.99 from Monergism Books\".
> Well, Monergism doesn't list it, RHB doesn't list it, and to my knowledge no one lists it. How can this be after just one year the book is completely out of print? How many books does a publisher print at each edition? 10? 100? No wonder so many of these books are out of print...
> 
> ...



I think it was republished in 2002, but your point is well taken, this is a good book which should remain in print.

I think Amazon might be the way to go if you are interested:

Amazon.com: The Systematic Theology of John Brown of Haddington: Brown, John: Books


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice! Good call w/ Amazon. 

*sigh* 

I am so tempted to get it... This is like offering an alcoholic a drink...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 23, 2008)

I ordered mine. You guys convinced me.


----------



## caddy (Jul 23, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> What a sad state that so little of his works have been published. He had such an interesting life and was such a driven man.
> 
> This is begging for attention in publishing.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2008)

It is worth noting that Brown's Short Catechism, Preface to the Psalter and Systematic Theology are found in electronic form on the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project cd.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2008)

Christian Focus still sells John Brown's "Systematic Theology" and one may view the contents in pdf format here:

CFP | The Systematic Theology of John Brown Of Haddington | John Brown


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2008)

In John Brown's _Systematic Theology_, one may find an address to students of divinity. This is available online here (from the library of Samuel Miller):

Internet Archive: Details: Address to students of divinity


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 4, 2008)

> In John Brown's Systematic Theology, one may find an address to students of divinity.



That prefacing address is wonderful. If only more pastors had read it. I think John Brown certainly ought to be rediscovered by more people. His Systematic Theology certainly isn't the most academically informative with respect to theology, but reading it is one of the most wonderful things I have ever done -- the whole of the work reads as though filled with a spirit of prayer of thanksgiving and worship to God. Brown wasn't simply hoping to teach his students book theology.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2008)

I found the full text of John Brown of Haddington's _Systematic Theology_ (originally titled _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_, 1782 ed.) available online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- John Brown of Haddington - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I found that Kessinger Publishing has reprinted one of John Brown's catechisms for young children (known as "Little Brown") and it is available here.



I found an online edition of Matthew Henry's exposition of the Westminster Shorter Catechism, which also includes (starting at p. 115) John Brown's catechism for children:

Scripture Catechism: The Catechism ... - Google Book Search


----------



## jbotkin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks and a Question*

Awesome post! I recently became a "fan" of Brown by hearing about his courage and drive as a young man determined to learn Greek. I recently bought his republished _Dictionary of Bible Characters_ for my son and I to use. The links to the other works is most appreciated!

Here's a question though . . . I have read several people talk about his famous letter in defense of learning Greek, but cannot seem to find it anywhere. Do you know if it is online anywhere or in the new biography by Banner?

Thanks and blessings!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

jbotkin said:


> Awesome post! I recently became a "fan" of Brown by hearing about his courage and drive as a young man determined to learn Greek. I recently bought his republished _Dictionary of Bible Characters_ for my son and I to use. The links to the other works is most appreciated!
> 
> Here's a question though . . . I have read several people talk about his famous letter in defense of learning Greek, but cannot seem to find it anywhere. Do you know if it is online anywhere or in the new biography by Banner?
> 
> Thanks and blessings!



Good question. My copy of William Brown's biography is at home and I am not, but I don't recall such a letter being included. I will check that out. I think, if I recall correctly, the charge against Brown was that the only way he could have acquired his knowledge of Hebrew, Greek and Latin as he did being a poor shepherd boy, was to have entered into a league with the devil. And so he had to defend himself against that charge. I'll look into this further and see what I can find.

-----Added 12/11/2008 at 08:54:01 EST-----

It turns out that the letter you refer to is indeed quoted in William Brown's Memoir. The letter is dated August 6, 1745, and in it he vindicates his learning Greek and other languages from the charge that he made a deal with the devil. His vindication can be read online at the link below (pp. 29-33).

Internet Archive: Details: Memoir and select remains of the Rev. John Brown, minister of the Gospel, Haddington;


----------



## jbotkin (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sweet!*

Thanks for hunting that down! One person went so far as to call it one of the best letters in church history. I found it odd that with such praise, it was so far to find 

I'll check it out.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> jbotkin said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post! I recently became a "fan" of Brown by hearing about his courage and drive as a young man determined to learn Greek. I recently bought his republished _Dictionary of Bible Characters_ for my son and I to use. The links to the other works is most appreciated!
> ...



I don't have the citation at hand, but that is how Dr Whytock tells the story.

-----Added 12/11/2008 at 10:15:11 EST-----

When I was attending a church pastored by Dr Whytock, some years ago, whe had brass mounted boards with nameplates listing all of those who had said their catechism.

We had one (several, actualy) for the "children's Catechism", one for the "shorter", one for the "larger", and one very hopefully placed board with only a few names on it for "Mr. Brown's Catechism".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2008)

Collective Works of John Brown of Haddington - Highlights Include: Postumus Works of John Brown, Psalms in Metre, Dictionary of the Bible, Self-Interpreting Bible, and more


----------

